

Does innovation happen in Bay area only? - vbv
http://www.bizjournals.com/seattle/blog/techflash/2014/02/seattle-tech-leaders-sound-off-on.html

======
weld
Didn't the innovation of Napster, Facebook and Dropbox happen in
Boston/Cambridge. It was execution that happened in Bay Area. Then there's the
ones that stayed: VistaPrint, Hubspot, Kayak, Demandware, TripAdvisor.
Veracode stayed and we will hopefully soon enter the big boy club.

